# So Sad but happy about my rescue Chi Loki



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

It turns out that the older chi that i adopted from somebody was stolen  I seen a flyer about him. So i contacted the owner and we returned him, They were so excited and happy and so was Loki, whose real name was Cheech. They said he had been stolen about 6 months ago. i Had him for almost a month when i found out he actually belonged to somebody. Im glad he was reunited with his family, but i really miss him and so does my other chi Mojoe.


----------



## prairieorchid (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow, you really made someones day for sure! There was a beautiful golden retreiver at a local shelter that I really wanted to adopt. He was well trained, had a collar( no tag), quite chubby and wasn't a young dog, his teeth were worn and his muzzle was grey right up to his eyes. I fell in love...he'd been at the shelter for 2 months!! As we were preparing the papers they actually got a phone call...from his owners! They had moved to a town 3 hours from this shelter and in the process unloading furniture etc, the dog had wandered off. They had been frantically searching for this dog for over 3 months when someone from the shelter stopped for gas in the town where the owners lived and saw a poster on the bulitan board of this dear old fellow that had been in the shelter all this time. I am so glad they found him but couldn't help but wonder how this old guy managed to get so far from home. I figure he was probably on his way back to his old home. That was a reunion and a half!!


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow i bet they were so happy


----------



## Frodowisebrandytook (Mar 26, 2011)

That was very nobel of you. I can't imagine how hard it would be to part with a beloved pet voluntarily. But you did the right thing without a doubt. You made that Chi and that family very happy and I hope that life re-pays you the favor someday!


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

It was very hard to do, but they all were happy he was back. We decided we werent going to get any more dogs for awhile, unless one really needs rescuing.


----------

